# A Little Reality & A Little Levity



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

A STUNNING SENIOR MOMENT

A very self-important college freshman attending a recent football game,
took it upon himself to explain to a senior citizen sitting next to him
why it was impossible for the older generation to understand his generation.

"You grew up in a different world, actually an almost primitive one,"
the student said, loud enough for many of those nearby to hear. "The
young people of today grew up with television, jet planes, space travel,
man walking on the moon, our spaceships have visited Mars. We have
nuclear energy, electric and hydrogen cars, computers with light-speed
processing .....and," pausing to take another drink of beer.

The Senior took advantage of the break in the student's litany and said,
"You're right, son. We didn't have those things when we were
young........so we invented them. Now, you arrogant little ****, what
are you doing for the next generation?"

The applause was resounding...





On their way to get married, a young Catholic couple are involved in a fatal car accident.
The couple find themselves sitting outside the Pearly Gates waiting for St. Peter to
process them into Heaven. While waiting, they begin to wonder:
Could they possibly get married in Heaven?

When St. Peter shows up, they ask him. St. Peter says, "I don't know.
This is the first time anyone has asked. Let me go find out," and he leaves.

The couple sit and wait and wait. Two months pass and the couple are still waiting.
As they wait, they discuss that if they are allowed to get married in Heaven,
what will be the eternal aspect of it all. "What if it doesn't work?" they wonder,
"Are we stuck together FOREVER?"

After yet another month, St. Peter finally returns, looking somewhat bedraggled.
"Yes," he informs the couple, "you CAN get married in Heaven."

"Great!" said the couple, "But we were just wondering, what if things don't work out?
Could we also get a divorce in Heaven?"

St. Peter, red-faced with anger, slams his clipboard onto the ground.

"What's wrong?" ask the frightened couple.

"OH, COME ON!" St. Peter shouts, "It took me three months to find a priest up here!
Do you have ANY idea how long it'll take me to find a LAWYER?"


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Lmao!


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Sep 8, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!! I had heard/read the first one before, but not the second.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

ound: Those are great! I especially like the second.


----------

